# Anyone like to guess the name of the "not yet but soon to be" announced league?



## The Ghost of Johan Cruyff (Apr 16, 2020)

I don't have any inside information but we know where this is all going. The DA clubs, now empowered by a half-hearted US Soccer mandate will no doubt be announcing a new "elite" league that will be (__fill in hyperbolic adjective here___) that will cost $5k but be paid off the sweat of Tier 3 players everywhere. 

In spite of that depressing intro, would anyone care to guess what super-acronym they dream up to market it to parents near and... I guess near now? 

Will "elite" be victorious over 'premier"? Will "academy" be discarded like yesterday's newspaper in lieu of a more modern work that vaguely represents education such as "cohort"? The premier soccer cohort of so call girls elite academy institute of scholarship fishing? I mean this could go in so many directions.  

offer your suggestion and the Winner will receive two all-expense-paid vacations to beautiful Wuhan, China was you can enjoy fresh meat that may or may not contain a virus but be assured no bats were harmed in its making. Second place gets a set of steak knives.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 16, 2020)

I hear this is the one that got out to spread the virus to the world.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 16, 2020)

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> I don't have any inside information but we know where this is all going. The DA clubs, now empowered by a half-hearted US Soccer mandate will no doubt be announcing a new "elite" league that will be (__fill in hyperbolic adjective here___) that will cost $5k but be paid off the sweat of Tier 3 players everywhere.
> 
> In spite of that depressing intro, would anyone care to guess what super-acronym they dream up to market it to parents near and... I guess near now?
> 
> ...


Attention Boys & Girls and their paying parents: *You've played with the rest, now come try the best  *
*"The World's Foremost Premier Soccer Academy Developing World Class Elite Players"*


----------



## transplant (Apr 17, 2020)

Funny you should ask - here is what I have heard.  There is a shift afoot that the soccer leaders of this nation have sensed in the attitude of parents who are paying the bill for the higher level leagues. Their market research is showing a preference for standardized training plans while playing local competition.  They have worked with their marketing agencies to come up with a name for the new league that the feel will encompass the goals of this new venture:

*F*ootball’s

*R*egional

*A*cademy of

*U*niversal

*D*evelopment

Some local coaches outfitted in Adidas and Puma gear, along with representatives from Soccer Loco and Surf Cup Sports have embraced this concept. The see it as the right next step for the young soccer players of the region.  They have started to work on the name for the local chapter - while it is not finalized yet  are feeling good about it: 

*S*outhern

*C*alifornia

*A*dvanced

*M*entorship League

Stay tuned for more developments


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (Apr 17, 2020)

transplant said:


> Funny you should ask - here is what I have heard.  There is a shift afoot that the soccer leaders of this nation have sensed in the attitude of parents who are paying the bill for the higher level leagues. Their market research is showing a preference for standardized training plans while playing local competition.  They have worked with their marketing agencies to come up with a name for the new league that the feel will encompass the goals of this new venture:
> 
> *F*ootball’s
> 
> ...





The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> I don't have any inside information but we know where this is all going. The DA clubs, now empowered by a half-hearted US Soccer mandate will no doubt be announcing a new "elite" league that will be (__fill in hyperbolic adjective here___) that will cost $5k but be paid off the sweat of Tier 3 players everywhere.
> 
> In spite of that depressing intro, would anyone care to guess what super-acronym they dream up to market it to parents near and... I guess near now?
> 
> ...


Around the same time as the 03 Pilot teams in So Cal and Texas, the DA clubs in So Cal formed the DPL.  The DPL recently went national.  Just a hunch, but I would guess that the remaining DA clubs\teams become part of the DPL.  Maybe the new and improved DPL will have tiers which allow for relegation and promotion based on performance (not politics) with the recently exiled DA teams initially forming the top tier.  If it’s not DPL, my guess its the USSL - Ugly Step Sister League.

P.S. Stepsister is one word, but they already have the USL.


----------



## Giesbock (Apr 17, 2020)

transplant said:


> Funny you should ask - here is what I have heard.  There is a shift afoot that the soccer leaders of this nation have sensed in the attitude of parents who are paying the bill for the higher level leagues. Their market research is showing a preference for standardized training plans while playing local competition.  They have worked with their marketing agencies to come up with a name for the new league that the feel will encompass the goals of this new venture:
> 
> *F*ootball’s
> 
> ...


Sorry but in my opinion, this is too serious of a situation for too many players,  that we jest and suggest snarky, cynical satirical names.

i will continue to believe there are people trying to do the right thing.

As I told someone a few days ago, I just wonder how we (the inhabitants of this forum) would treat each other if we used real names.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## maestroFRSM (Apr 17, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Sorry but in my opinion, this is too serious of a situation for too many players,  that we jest and suggest snarky, cynical satirical names.
> 
> i will continue to believe there are people trying to do the right thing.
> 
> As I told someone a few days ago, I just wonder how we (the inhabitants of this forum) would treat each other if we used real names.


Ok, boomer.  Just kidding, I couldn’t help but get in another snarky comment during these crazy times. I apologize.


----------



## Copa9 (Apr 17, 2020)

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> I don't have any inside information but we know where this is all going. The DA clubs, now empowered by a half-hearted US Soccer mandate will no doubt be announcing a new "elite" league that will be (__fill in hyperbolic adjective here___) that will cost $5k but be paid off the sweat of Tier 3 players everywhere.
> 
> In spite of that depressing intro, would anyone care to guess what super-acronym they dream up to market it to parents near and... I guess near now?
> 
> ...


Well let's see, ECNL claims to be an "elite" league, after all it's in their name, so they won't use that. Western league sounds good and simple. Cost will be about the same as ECNL for fees and probably less outside costs since they don't have to go far for great competition. It will be interesting but the league name doesn't really matter, it's what it stands for - great, consistent competition, good coaches and great players. Can't forget, travel won't be too bad, hopefully, they won't have to travel the I5 down to San Diego too much, that in itself is a gift.


----------



## sdklutz (Apr 18, 2020)

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> I don't have any inside information but we know where this is all going. The DA clubs, now empowered by a half-hearted US Soccer mandate will no doubt be announcing a new "elite" league that will be (__fill in hyperbolic adjective here___) that will cost $5k but be paid off the sweat of Tier 3 players everywhere.
> 
> In spite of that depressing intro, would anyone care to guess what super-acronym they dream up to market it to parents near and... I guess near now?
> 
> ...


P2PYB

Pay to Play Your Best


----------



## transplant (Apr 20, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Sorry but in my opinion, this is too serious of a situation for too many players,  that we jest and suggest snarky, cynical satirical names.
> 
> i will continue to believe there are people trying to do the right thing.
> 
> As I told someone a few days ago, I just wonder how we (the inhabitants of this forum) would treat each other if we used real names.


 You can hope people are trying to do the right thing - but in my experience you will be disappointed when you look back at the missed opportunities and the actual results of everyone's efforts. There will be glimmers of promise that make you think the process is on a good path - but when the bar moves every 12-18 months you will again be shaking your head and asking why.

In my opinion the problem is a lack of leadership defining what the right thing is. The right thing is different at different ages, different skill levels and different geographies.  In this vacuum of leadership (which has been going on for many years) we are left with many organizations trying to define what makes sense for them & working to push it across all segments. When the national body of US soccer fails to be able execute a plan that it can be sustained I am left wondering what the future really looks like.

You are right in some sense that this is a serious situation.  Made even more serious by the extreme amount of money families have invested in this sport for their child.  Perceived to be serious by the often false hope that someone's child will be going to college because of soccer based on promises made by a coach or a for profit recruiting firm.  Serious for the pressure and anxiety the parents feel and they plus their coaches have forced down upon their kids (probably the most serious aspect of all). 

I would suggest a need to see soccer for what it is an act accordingly. For almost all players it is a brief step in their development as people; an opportunity to learn about teams, hard work, and listening to a coach.  It is an opportunity to spend time as a family and a chance to see your child succeed and fail in a safe environment.  Those that want to make us believe that it is more than this, I would caution that you go in with your eyes wide open and act accordingly.

If a cynical joke at the expense of a broken system reminds the potential future leader(s) of the problems they will need to fix I am happy to do it.  In the meantime I will continue to enjoy my kids games, support our club and our team, knowing full well what I signed up for.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

*FUBAR*?

Futbol Under British Accented Rackateers.


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> *FUBAR*?
> 
> Futbol Under British Accented Rackateers.


I'm just astonished that you misspelled the word racketeer while making a xenophobic comment. A 2-Fer!


----------



## RJonesUSC (Apr 20, 2020)

Alliance


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

messy said:


> I'm just astonished that you misspelled the word racketeer while making a xenophobic comment. A 2-Fer!


Xenophobic?  Did I hurt your transexual feelings?


----------



## messy (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Xenophobic?  Did I hurt your transexual feelings?


No, my bad...a) of course you don't know what xenophobic means and b) of course you don't know how to spell transsexual. Some "book lurnin'" might have helped make you less of an idiot. Never too late, "Outlaw." But at least you're wearing a mask.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 22, 2020)

Now that West Coast, Beach and Legends have been announced in ECNL Regional League, does this new GAL/DPL thing go away?


----------



## Threeyardsback (Apr 22, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Now that West Coast, Beach and Legends have been announced in ECNL Regional League, does this new GAL/DPL thing go away?


This certainly does not help their cause.  They have been too quiet since the announcement of their league.  Not one club has been announced.  Murky communications in a time of uncertainty does not bod well.


----------



## Desert Hound (Apr 22, 2020)

Threeyardsback said:


> This certainly does not help their cause.  They have been too quiet since the announcement of their league.  Not one club has been announced.  Murky communications in a time of uncertainty does not bod well.


Very quiet. 

The USYS announcement of ex DA clubs getting their own conferences in National League me be the more viable option vs GAL/DPL. Granted that announcement said more details in 2-3 weeks. So until then who knows what structure they are proposing.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

messy said:


> No, my bad...a) of course you don't know what xenophobic means and b) of course you don't know how to spell transsexual. Some "book lurnin'" might have helped make you less of an idiot. Never too late, "Outlaw." But at least you're wearing a mask.


Oh, I know what xenophobic means, but that's one of those bullshit, pussy boy "hurt" words that only bother you libtards.  Nobody from other countries care that I made fun of a British accent.  From now on I'll just refer to you as "tranny" if that's easier for you.


----------



## Edouble (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm new to the club scene as my son is playing his first year in club at 7 years old. With the DA turning into a league of MLS youth teams only, do you reckon they will have the same pay to play model as all other clubs or will they be strictly tryout only and take the best kids that are worthy of developing in their academy? 

In addition, what age does the youth teams normally begin for MLS teams? 12U? or 13U?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 25, 2020)

Edouble said:


> I'm new to the club scene as my son is playing his first year in club at 7 years old. With the DA turning into a league of MLS youth teams only, do you reckon they will have the same pay to play model as all other clubs or will they be strictly tryout only and take the best kids that are worthy of developing in their academy?
> 
> In addition, what age does the youth teams normally begin for MLS teams? 12U? or 13U?


Don't fall in love with the logo.  Many girls did that and you saw what happened with the DA.  I have a friend whose son plays for an academy and, frankly, they don't develop better than anybody else.  Especially at 7-years old... your son needs a coach that will help him transition to the different format... in other words, making "work" fun, because that's the biggest different between (w)rec(k) and comp soccer.  The amount of tedious work that's put in and 7-year olds just want to ball.  A great coach will introduce the work aspect and still have your kid wanting to practice tomorrow.  At his age, IMO, that is the most important factor.  There's a ton of time to play with the "right" club when he's older.  Marathon... not a sprint.  You should tell people here where you are, geographically, so they can give you recommendations.


----------



## Giesbock (Apr 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Don't fall in love with the logo.  Many girls did that and you saw what happened with the DA.  I have a friend whose son plays for an academy and, frankly, they don't develop better than anybody else.  Especially at 7-years old... your son needs a coach that will help him transition to the different format... in other words, making "work" fun, because that's the biggest different between (w)rec(k) and comp soccer.  The amount of tedious work that's put in and 7-year olds just want to ball.  A great coach will introduce the work aspect and still have your kid wanting to practice tomorrow.  At his age, IMO, that is the most important factor.  There's a ton of time to play with the "right" club when he's older.  Marathon... not a sprint.  You should tell people here where you are, geographically, so they can give you recommendations.


I’d add that making sure he gets solid instruction in fundamentals is the key. 7 year olds in German academy setting are learning to juggle and pass the ball properly. They don’t scrimmage or play that young.  Good model for the next gen American players.


----------



## Edouble (Apr 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Don't fall in love with the logo.  Many girls did that and you saw what happened with the DA.  I have a friend whose son plays for an academy and, frankly, they don't develop better than anybody else.  Especially at 7-years old... your son needs a coach that will help him transition to the different format... in other words, making "work" fun, because that's the biggest different between (w)rec(k) and comp soccer.  The amount of tedious work that's put in and 7-year olds just want to ball.  A great coach will introduce the work aspect and still have your kid wanting to practice tomorrow.  At his age, IMO, that is the most important factor.  There's a ton of time to play with the "right" club when he's older.  Marathon... not a sprint.  You should tell people here where you are, geographically, so they can give you recommendations.


He really dislikes practicing as it is so I think finding a coach that will make it fun and have him looking forward to practicing the next day is definitely what I need. This will most likely be the last year I have him in club since the fees are really high, I figured I could use the same money to invest in a personal trainer to work with him one on one. There's no shortage of games he can play out here since I've had about 3 coaches asking if he could play for them during the week and weekends. 




Giesbock said:


> I’d add that making sure he gets solid instruction in fundamentals is the key. 7 year olds in German academy setting are learning to juggle and pass the ball properly. They don’t scrimmage or play that young.  Good model for the next gen American players.


I've worked on his passing which has shown major improvement, however juggling is something we just started when quarantine began which he's up to averaging 3-4 at the moment. Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## Giesbock (Apr 26, 2020)

3-4 will turn to 10-15...then 20 will be within reach and onward!  Some people scoff at ability to juggle but it teaches touch and weight of the ball!  If your 7 or 8 yo can juggle, they’ll be in great demand somewhere


----------



## focomoso (Apr 27, 2020)

Edouble said:


> I'm new to the club scene as my son is playing his first year in club at 7 years old. With the DA turning into a league of MLS youth teams only, do you reckon they will have the same pay to play model as all other clubs or will they be strictly tryout only and take the best kids that are worthy of developing in their academy?
> 
> In addition, what age does the youth teams normally begin for MLS teams? 12U? or 13U?


The MLS Academies and many of the non-MLS Academies were fully funded, aka, free. I expect this new league to be the same, which will work fine for the MLS clubs, but be a struggle for the non-MLS clubs as they'll have to use the rest of their teams' revenue to pay for the... thing that the DA becomes.


----------

